# Hilfe... mein Stör...



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen... ich hoffe es zumindest...

seit heute schwimmt mein großer Stör recht seltsam... dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche und sehr langsam. Dabei sackt immer sein Hinterteil langsam nach unten... wenn es dann aber zu weit unten ist, dann rappelt er sich hoch und schwimmt wiedre ein Stück... bleibt dann "stehen" und dann beginnt das gleiche von vorne...
vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, was dies bedeutet bzw vielleicht kennt jemand die Symthome und kann mir nen Rat geben...

besten Dank schonmal...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Frank

Wann hast du aufgehört deine Fische zu füttern ? Oder hast du durchgefüttert ? Hört sich ganz nach Energiemangelsyndrom an . Betrachte deinen Stör mal von unten , ob er eingefallen ist . ( sieht aus wie ein Loch ) .
Wie sind denn deine Wasserwerte ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Leider habe ich keinen Stör mehr,doch im Aquarium habe ich es schon mal beobachtet.War auch ein Futtermangel eines Bodenfischie.Hat nicht genug abbekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Patrick... Hallo Marcus...

Futtermangel kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, da die __ Störe und die Koi`s auch den Winter über gefüttert worden sind....
Auch die Wasserwerte sind soweit ok...

... heute abend ist er wieder ab und zu ein kurzes Stück geschwommen...
aber dann muß er sich wieder ein wenig "ausruhen"...
ich hoffe schwer, das er wieder wird...

trotzdem danke ich euch mal...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Ich hatte auch mal so einen im Kaltwasseraquarium.
Er ist nach einer Woche gestorben.
Es lag aber auch nicht an der Fütterung.

Wenn er groß ist und es nicht Besser wird , dann hau ihn in die Pfanne.
Da hast du wenigstens noch ein leckers Essen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Harti...

vielen Dank für deinen heißen Tip...

aber es gibt Leute, die essen dann lieber nichts...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Hallo




			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er groß ist und es nicht Besser wird , dann hau ihn in die Pfanne.
> Da hast du wenigstens noch ein leckers Essen.



Toller Spruch , nur kann niemand , der eventuell einen Fisch verlieren wird oder hatt , darüber lachen , sorry .

@Frank

was willst du nun mit dem Stör unternehmen ? Kannst du ihn rausnehmen und ihn mal von unten ansehen ? In welchen Zustand sind seine Kiemen ?
Wenn du nichts unternimmst wird er dir vermutlich verenden .


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

*Stör...*

Hallo Azurit...
ich hab den Stör ja schon seperat getan... heute schwimmt er eigentlich wieder langsam kleine Runden...
nur fressen tut er noch nichts...
ich hab vorhin mal versucht, rumzudrehen... tja... keine Chance  
er hat sich dann auf einmal heftig gewehrt ist auf Tauchstation gegangen..
aber vom fühlen her hat er keine eingefallene Unterseite...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

*Kiemen...*

Hallo Patrick...

hab ganz vergessen, dir wegen den Kiemen zu schreiben...

soweit ich sehen kann, haben die sich nicht verändert... mir ist also beim betrachten keine Veränderung aufgefallen... im Vergleich zu früher sind sie gleich...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

hi
wie wäre es denn wohl wenn mal ihn in ein Becken setzt und es ganz langsam beheitzt.Zumindest wird dann sein Organismus in Gang gebracht,oder ?  hat Tommi sich denn mal gemeldet,der kennt sich doch ganz gut aus mit Stören.
hoffe er wird wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

*Stör...*

Hallo Marcus...

der Stör ist ja in einem seperaten Becken... Wassertemperatur ca. 16 Grad... genauso wie im Teich, der hat die gleiche Temperatur... also denke ich mal, das es daran nicht liegt...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Sory , wenn sich jemand gekränkt fühlt.
Durch meine Arbeit ist Karpfen und Stör für uns hier ein ganz normaler Speisefisch.
Frisch geräuchert absolut genjal.
Wusste nicht, daß einige gleich weich werden.
 
Ist nur zu schade , wenn er stirbt hat man ja gar nix mehr von.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

ähnliches musste ich leider breits bei einigen stören erfahren!
eine rettung war mir noch nicht möglich! auch ein kochsalzbad hat nichts geholfen!
was für eine art stör ist es den?

mfg stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

schau dir vielleicht mal die beträge "__ sterlet mit dachschaden" und "hilfe mein stör ist krank" an


----------

